# Sunset Glow 4N



## Achamore (Jan 20, 2016)

I bought this several years ago from Jerry Fischer at Orchids Limited, pretty sure its never been in bloom for me before. Its Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x Memoria Dick Clements 'Rocket Flash' 4N. I guess the horns are down to the 4N count.


----------



## troy (Jan 20, 2016)

Very nice!! Great color!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## troy (Jan 20, 2016)

I like the teeth, it makes it unique


----------



## trdyl (Jan 20, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 20, 2016)

Cute!!!!


----------



## eaborne (Jan 20, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice...horns and all!


----------



## eteson (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow! You should cross it x a nice kovachii.


----------



## troy (Jan 20, 2016)

Are the sharp edges off the petal edges genetic? Or culture induced?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice pouch!


----------



## abax (Jan 20, 2016)

Perhaps not perfect form, but the flower is very pretty
anyway. Why might a 4N produce such odd horns on the
petals?


----------



## Achamore (Jan 21, 2016)

abax said:


> Perhaps not perfect form, but the flower is very pretty
> anyway. Why might a 4N produce such odd horns on the
> petals?



Angela, I can't say for certain, but my impression over the past 20 years has been that you see these horns / teeth far more on 3N and 4N specimens. I wonder if it has something to do with the colchicine treatment of the protocorms. These are placed in the colchicine (a toxic chemical) for 3 to 5 days as I understand it, and this induces some of them to become 4N plants. Commonly practised and for very understandable reasons, the 4N blooms are otherwise terrific to behold. And one can regard the horns as somehow special, but they have always seemed to me to be undesirable.


----------



## Carkin (Jan 21, 2016)

Stunning colour!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2016)

I do not believe that the "teeth", as they are known, come with ploidy, rather from line breeding with specific plants.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 21, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I do not believe that the "teeth", as they are known, come with ploidy, rather from line breeding with specific plants.



Have you any photos of 2N phrags showing teeth?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2016)

I'd have to search but I'm sure there are. It's like that stupid leaf habit where sometimes they don't open longitudinally and then you have to cut them open for the plant to grow..


----------



## Achamore (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, I've been growing phrags for 18 years, and have never seen teeth on a 2N plant, or on any of the species I have had. But I have seen them often on 4N blooms. Personally, the evidence I have seen is that the colchicine treatment has some "unintended consequences", and sometimes it isn't that bad, but in this case it amounts to a deformity of the bloom. If anyone would like to have this toothy Sunset Glow, I'd be happy for them to have it, free of charge.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2016)

very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 22, 2016)

I think its ploidy effect too. Its a common occurrence in bulldog Paphs as well.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 26, 2016)

Just to repeat, anyone in the UK who wants this plant can have it for free.


----------

